# network connection not working after power outage



## Matt26 (May 14, 2010)

i recently had a brief power outage and one of my computers restarted as a result.

since then i have no working network connection- i was accessing the Internet and home network drives the day before on the computer, so i think the power outage may be the culprit.

i have an IP address, but i can't even ping my home router. there are no indications in Windows of a faulty network connection- everything looks as it should until i try to access Internet- i will sometimes get the dialogue which indicates that there is no network connection available, and gives the options of retrying or working offline. all of my other PCs are able to access the Internet and network shares with no issues.

i've tried doing a couple of checkdisks on the system drive, and even used system restore to restore the system files back to the date before i discovered the issue, but no go.

any suggestions would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

i suspect the router may have suffered from the power outage - have you logged into the router and checked the status at all , whats the status on the lights on the router
Can we have the make and exact model of the router - do you have a separate modem if so again make and model


----------



## Matt26 (May 14, 2010)

the router appears to be operational and all of the status lights look fine... all of my other computers are also connected to the router either wired or wireless for network access and they have no issues with Internet/network access. the router is a dlink di-624.

same thing goes with the modem- status lights and access for all other computers is fine. the modem is a Motorola sb5100 surfbroad cable modem.


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

> all of my other computers are also connected to the router either wired or wireless for network access and they have no issues with Internet/network access. the router is a dlink di-624.


OH - Ok didnt pick that up from the first post

So on the faulty PC - would you do some tests and copy to a working PC to post back

Can you wire to the router , so we can start to get access through a cable connection

(From a JohnWill post)

*TCP/IP stack repair options for use with Vista/Windows 7. *

Start, Programs\Accessories and right click on Command Prompt, select "Run as Administrator" to open a command prompt.

Reset WINSOCK entries to installation defaults: *netsh winsock reset catalog*

Reset IPv4 TCP/IP stack to installation defaults. *netsh int ipv4 reset reset.log*

Reset IPv6 TCP/IP stack to installation defaults. *netsh int ipv6 reset reset.log*

Reboot the machine.

*------------------------------------------------------------------------*
(From a JohnWill post)

*TCP/IP stack repair options for use with Windows XP with SP2/SP3.*

*S*tart, *R*un, *CMD* to open a command prompt:

In the command prompt window that opens, type type the following commands:

_Note: Type only the text in bold for the following commands._

Reset TCP/IP stack to installation defaults, type: *netsh int ip reset reset.log*

Reset WINSOCK entries to installation defaults, type: *netsh winsock reset catalog*

Reboot the machine.
*------------------------------------------------------------------------*
* {ipconfig /all} *
If you cannot access the internet with this PC, then you will need to paste the results into something like notepad and then copy onto a machine that can access the internet and post results here
We would like to see the results from ipconfig /all post back the results here
-> Start 
-> _(XP - enter the following in the RUN box)_
*cmd /k ipconfig /all*
-> _(Vista or Windows 7 - enter the following in the Search box)_
*cmd /k ipconfig /all*

A black box will appear on the screen - 
rightclick in the box
select all
enter
control key + C key - to copy

then reply here and 
control key + V to paste
*------------------------------------------------------------------------*
* {Ping Tests} *
If you cannot access the internet with this PC, then you will need to paste the results into something like notepad and then copy onto a machine that can access the internet and post results here

Start> Run {search bar in Vista}> CMD to open a DOS window and type:

Type the following command
*Ping google.com*
Post back the results
rightclick in the box
select all
enter
control key + C key - to copy
then reply here and 
control key + V to paste

Type the following command 
*Ping* {plus the number thats shown against the default gateway shown in above ipconfig /all}
Post back the results
rightclick in the box
select all
enter
control key + C key - to copy
then reply here and 
control key + V to paste

Type the following command
*Ping 209.183.226.152*
post back results
rightclick in the box
select all
enter
control key + C key - to copy
then reply here and 
control key + V to paste
*------------------------------------------------------------------------*
* {Device Manager} *
Post back the results in device manager
Start > control Panel {Vista set to classic view}> system > {Vista, device manager on left hand side} {XP hardware Tab, device manager button} > 
windows 7
start > control panel> System and Security> Device Manager

*network adaptors,* click on the + > post back the devices listed there
are there any ! ? or X

post a screen shot of the device manager - network adapters

To post a screen shot of the active window, hold the Alt key and press the PrtScn key. Open the Windows PAINT application and Paste the screen shot. You can then use PAINT to trim to suit, and save it as a JPG format file. 
To upload it to the forum, open the full reply window and use the Manage Attachments button to upload it here
*------------------------------------------------------------------------*


----------



## Matt26 (May 14, 2010)

i did both tcp/ip stack and winsock reset commands but i still have the issue... screen shots are attached.


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

you do not have dhcp set on that PC - i suspect that may be the issue 
If you would post an ipconfig /all from one of the working machines

If the other PCs have 


> DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes


Notice you have a NO 
then try this
*------------------------------------------------------------------------*
Setup to Automatically get IP and DNS

FOR XP
To setup PC on XP to use DHCP
follow these instructions - if wireless - choose the wireless connection
http://www.srikanthkoka.com/lan.html

FOR vista
http://windows.microsoft.com/en-US/windows-vista/Change-TCP-IP-settings

FOR windows 7
http://windows.microsoft.com/en-US/windows7/Change-TCP-IP-settings

*------------------------------------------------------------------------*


----------



## Matt26 (May 14, 2010)

etaf said:


> you do not have dhcp set on that PC - i suspect that may be the issue
> If you would post an ipconfig /all from one of the working machines
> 
> If the other PCs have
> ...


i know i didn't mention this before, but i'm not a 'newbie' with this stuff... that being noted, thanks for the instructions.

DHCP is not set on the computer because it has a static IP/DNS setup, as do all of the computers on my home lan, and they have all been set up this way for a long time.


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

> i know i didn't mention this before, but i'm not a 'newbie' with this stuff


OK, not sure which of the following you have tried - so apologies if all already covered.. but can only go on the info in posts 
so the lights on the lan connector on the PC - are they working OK 
Firewall OFF
Cable changed
Safemode with Networking - does that work ?


----------



## Matt26 (May 14, 2010)

well this is bizarre... i tried accessing the Internet again with the faulty connection (in Safe mode and normal start up) and no change, so i decided to plug in a USB wireless network adapter to see if i could get network connectivity with it... the USB adapter worked fine, so i unplugged it, and tried the faulty connection again- it now works!

that's a new one...


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

maybe a problem with the wireless control program - and installing the USB device sorted out


----------



## Matt26 (May 14, 2010)

the faulty connection was ethernet... only the USB adapter is wireless.


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

not that then


----------

